# i just got my 2013 synapse!



## brizco (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys i just got in my 2013 Synapse ! Rode it for 22 miles about an hour after
I got it built...great ride and very smooth..the first thing im going to upgrade is the seat
Its kinda ruff after about 15miles but other than that great bike!
Heres a pic! I chose the white color scheme.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on your new ride.


----------



## brizco (Aug 19, 2012)

Thx zamboni! And wow u have allot of cannondales!


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the new color.

Why is cannondale so slow updating their site!!!


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Let that seat break-in some before you replace it. I was sore the first ride or so, but now, no real issues.

Food for thought.

v/r

Ajost

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## brizco (Aug 19, 2012)

Ajost said:


> Let that seat break-in some before you replace it. I was sore the first ride or so, but now, no real issues.
> 
> Food for thought.
> 
> ...


Yea i was thinking of replacing the seat soon but im going to hold off 
Ill see how it feels after i ride 200miles ...i have already done 60 miles and it feels better than
The first ride lol...but i didnt really notice how much this bike absorbs
The bumps until i switched bikes with a friend during a ride and man his
Bike really showed me the difference! I am now a believer in these synapses!


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

CannondaleRushSynapse said:


> I like the new color.
> 
> Why is cannondale so slow updating their site!!!


Ditto on both.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I went 1300 miles before I was convinced the Prologo that came with my Synapse had to go but it took rides over 25 miles to convince me. Then after the seat you will want to go for new wheels.
Enjoy and put on a lot of miles.


----------



## Rojoyinc (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the carbon and red coming this week. Carbon 4. Excited...


----------



## gocard (Jul 12, 2011)

I just took my new 2012 synapse out for a 15 mile ride. Love it so far! Going downhill was a lot of fun


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## Rojoyinc (Sep 15, 2012)

Love it. Most all my Strava records have increased. Primary difference is smooooth ride. I used to get born shattering bumps on my Scott speedster 2. The carbon synapse amazes me with its smoothness.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

sweet looking bike


----------



## Rojoyinc (Sep 15, 2012)

My Synapse


----------



## Rojoyinc (Sep 15, 2012)

Love the carbon 4 Rival...


----------



## gocard (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic color scheme! My favorite of the 2013 Synapses.


----------



## Rojoyinc (Sep 15, 2012)

Synapses? Synapi !?


----------

